# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Smart wheelchair, CoMoveIT NV, Assebroek (Bruges), Belgium

## Airicist2

Developer - CoMoveIT NV

comoveit.com/index.php/en/comoveit-smart

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Smart wheelchair corrects involuntary movements using AI"
CoMoveIT, a spin-off of KU Leuven, has developed a smart wheelchair that uses sensors and artificial intelligence (AI). It is the first start-up from the Bruges campus.

September 27, 2021

----------

